# I know a few of you have tunes



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm getting the itch and I wanted to see who was using what tune

I know a few have the Fleece tune

I have seen there is one from duramaxtuner.com as well

Any other available that I may have missed? Any major differences or recommendations one way or another?

I am planning on ordering as soon as tomorrow

Speaking of which, do they ever have a sale or discount code that would be worth waiting for?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Trifecta is the most the common around here and they have sales that include the cable. Usually around thanksgiving or when enough interest.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does Trifecta have a CDT tune?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I clicked on it to comment on my tune then realized it's diesel. Fleece for the North American CTD is all I knew of. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the Fleece tune. In general, it's a pretty good tune. Updates have been slow, and they haven't added any boost yet.

If you are used to the speed of the Trifecta machine, you will be disappointed with the support and updates of a tuner for such a low volume car. However, the tune really works. On their top rated tune, I put down 182/320. Those numbers are at the wheels. It makes for a...uh...lively driving experience. 

What do you want to know?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I have the Fleece tune. In general, it's a pretty good tune. Updates have been slow, and they haven't added any boost yet.
> 
> If you are used to the speed of the Trifecta machine, you will be disappointed with the support and updates of a tuner for such a low volume car. However, the tune really works. On their top rated tune, I put down 182/320. Those numbers are at the wheels. It makes for a...uh...lively driving experience.
> 
> What do you want to know?


I know nothing about the Trifecta machine, have never put a tune on a car before.

They obtained extra power without increasing boost?! Do you know if they plan to in the future?

As far as updates, that's part of my concern. I have a feeling they are not going to touch it again. Just like when I had my SHO's, I understand a limited market. 

Fleece customer support good at least? If you have a problem with the tune and all?

So close to pulling the trigger, but $700 for something I really don't need... and possibly blowing something up are slowing my progress of hitting the buy button.

Is acceleration improved when already moving, biggest issue I have with this car is sometimes it feels like a complete dog when I go to pass someone. 

Wish someone close had the tune so I could test drive it.

I guess the biggest question is it something that really makes the car that much more enjoyable to drive and is worth the risk of destroying the car. I know this isn't a race car, I bought this car as a commuter and need it to last. On the other hand I spend so much time in it, making it more fun to drive wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny thing, I just said screw it and ordered it.

Not happy having to pay another $14 bucks to ship something I just paid $697 for though.

Looking forward to the tune though!

If you ever want to sell your tuner can you? I noticed you have to enter the VIN when you purchase it.

I assume with the EFI Live tuner you can download any updates from the internet if a new tune is released.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The handheld you can sell but from what I remember the handhelds are hugely discounted. The original tuner may charge that buyer almost the same price as if they never had it. 

For us trifecta users, you sell the car with the tune on(with buyer knowing it's there) or you take it off and sell the cord. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> I know nothing about the Trifecta machine, have never put a tune on a car before.
> 
> They obtained extra power without increasing boost?! Do you know if they plan to in the future?


For the last 5 months they have been promising an update. I am not sure if it will include boost, or if any improvements.



MilTownSHO said:


> As far as updates, that's part of my concern. I have a feeling they are not going to touch it again. Just like when I had my SHO's, I understand a limited market.
> 
> Fleece customer support good at least? If you have a problem with the tune and all?


Took a couple of months, but they finally sent me an update. Once summer came in Arizona (think 110+ during the days, and 90s at night) I was throwing P0172 up to half a dozen times a week. (engine too rich). I run the 40 tune as a daily, so that might of had something to do with it. About 2 months ago, they sent me an update and I've had NO CELs since.



MilTownSHO said:


> So close to pulling the trigger, but $700 for something I really don't need... and possibly blowing something up are slowing my progress of hitting the buy button.
> 
> Is acceleration improved when already moving, biggest issue I have with this car is sometimes it feels like a complete dog when I go to pass someone.


Part throttle acceleration is AMAZING now. Passing people is effortless. In truth, passing people on the fwy happens a lot more often because it's just so FUN. 



MilTownSHO said:


> Wish someone close had the tune so I could test drive it.
> 
> I guess the biggest question is it something that really makes the car that much more enjoyable to drive and is worth the risk of destroying the car. I know this isn't a race car, I bought this car as a commuter and need it to last. On the other hand I spend so much time in it, making it more fun to drive wouldn't be a bad thing.


The Fleece tune does not make a race car, but rather a much more capable car out of your Diesel.



MilTownSHO said:


> Funny thing, I just said screw it and ordered it.
> 
> Not happy having to pay another $14 bucks to ship something I just paid $697 for though.


You could have ordered through a reseller for a better price and saved a few bucks. I bought mine through Extreme Diesel for $620.



MilTownSHO said:


> Looking forward to the tune though!
> 
> If you ever want to sell your tuner can you? I noticed you have to enter the VIN when you purchase it.
> 
> I assume with the EFI Live tuner you can download any updates from the internet if a new tune is released.


The first thing that will happen is the tuner will "lock" to your car's VIN. After that, it's useless to anybody else. Fleece has emailed me an updated set of tunes which I simply loaded onto the device and then uploaded to my car.

If you want a real kick in the pants, go to your favorite empty parking lot, turn off Traction and ESC, and brake stamp the car. She'll spin through first and chirp into second. I am only comfortable doing this because of my LRR tires. LOL


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

obermd said:


> Does Trifecta have a CDT tune?


Just noticed the section it was in.


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey danny is there a place to download the newest tune or do you have to requst it? i run the 40hp too the 50 regens to much and makes the tranny shift funky sometimes


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Heftyhank said:


> Hey danny is there a place to download the newest tune or do you have to requst it? i run the 40hp too the 50 regens to much and makes the tranny shift funky sometimes


For the last few months, they've been telling me to keep an eye on their website/facebook page. I was getting enough CELs that they emailed the update to me. If you email them and ask real nice, I am sure they would send it to you as well.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> For the last 5 months they have been promising an update. I am not sure if it will include boost, or if any improvements.


 That's not very promising...











> You could have ordered through a reseller for a better price and saved a few bucks. I bought mine through Extreme Diesel for $620.


Darn, to late now. If you bought it through a reseller how did you obtain the Fleece tune?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> For the last few months, they've been telling me to keep an eye on their website/facebook page. I was getting enough CELs that they emailed the update to me. If you email them and ask real nice, I am sure they would send it to you as well.


See, you would think they would upload it right to the website for everyone. Obviously something wasn't set right and will effect other tuned Diesel's well.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Darn, to late now. If you bought it through a reseller how did you obtain the Fleece tune?


It was drop shipped from Fleece. Just like every middle man does it.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I WANT THIS SOOO BAD
EFILive Custom Engine Tune - Chevy Cruze Diesel Tuner - Chevy Cruze Diesel - Custom Tuning Fleece Performance Engineering, Inc.: Innovating Diesel Performance

youtube video of the diesel looks bada$$

I have read where they mention a boost of ~30-35


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I WANT THIS SOOO BAD
> EFILive Custom Engine Tune - Chevy Cruze Diesel Tuner - Chevy Cruze Diesel - Custom Tuning Fleece Performance Engineering, Inc.: Innovating Diesel Performance
> 
> 
> I have read where they mention a boost of ~30-35


I don't think they have released an update with more boost yet.

It will be here Wednesday.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

is it easy to revert back to stock? I am curious because this is the only reason I have not bought it yet in case I need a dealer trip. let me know about your install too!


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> ... I was getting enough CELs that they emailed the update to me ...


No offence, but this is not a tune. It is an attempt at a tune. I had a Malone TDI Stage 1.5 tune (PD TDI | Malone Tuning Ltd) in my Jetta and never had a CEL. It worked exactly as advertised. If a tune is throwing CELs, it's not a tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> is it easy to revert back to stock? I am curious because this is the only reason I have not bought it yet in case I need a dealer trip. let me know about your install too!


Most tunes you can go back stock depending on the mods you have. If you decided to delete all the diesel exhaust emissions and the tune hides the cels then you will be in a world of hurt when the tune is removed. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

q2bruiser said:


> No offence, but this is not a tune. It is an attempt at a tune. I had a Malone TDI Stage 1.5 tune (PD TDI | Malone Tuning Ltd) in my Jetta and never had a CEL. It worked exactly as advertised. If a tune is throwing CELs, it's not a tune.


Quick! Someone tell all the tuners that if they throw a CEL, they're posers!!!


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Quick! Someone tell all the tuners that if they throw a CEL, they're posers!!!


I guess you are right. It is ignorant of me to expect products work without error.

C'est la vie.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> I guess you are right. It is ignorant of me to expect products work without error.
> 
> C'est la vie.


Tuning a pdi tdi and the common rail in stock form without modifications is apples and oranges. Plenty of cr tdi guys get cels in stock form running high tunes and actually using them! It's a nature of the beast unless it's deleted entirely


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok gents, play nice. We are here to help not hurt each other. Shake hands and get a beer or beverage of choice. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> I guess you are right. It is ignorant of me to expect products work without error.


I know what you mean, but no product is perfect 100% of the time. Trial and error my friend.

On a side not, my package is late of course. Won't be here till tomorrow. :angry:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I know what you mean, but no product is perfect 100% of the time. Trial and error my friend.
> 
> On a side not, my package is late of course. Won't be here till tomorrow. :angry:


FedEx?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I thought at one point I saw an upgrade fuel rail system for the CTD with that and tune I think the CTD will be beastly


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Fleece sells uprated injectors. I asked them about it, and they said don't bother unless I run a larger turbo.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Is there a larger turbo ? :jump:


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYonwOMK28U


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

At this point Ger8mm, you have to fab up for a larger turbo...


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

check the link out, Fleece twin turbo on our cruze diesel


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Boat turbos are cool some are the size of houses.


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

I will be ordering Fleece tunes this week for my Cruze, thankfully I am a direct dealer for them!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

merc6 said:


> fedex?


ups


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I will be ordering Fleece tunes this week for my Cruze, thankfully I am a direct dealer for them so I will save a couple dollars!


Wheres my hook up?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think he is holding out on us!!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

So my post with very important factual info was removed instead of edited and his ridiculous statement comparing tuning of the tdi-pd era to a cr is still up....nice


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> So my post with very important factual info was removed instead of edited and his ridiculous statement comparing tuning of the tdi-pd era to a cr is still up....nice


 Say WHAT???


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

^ what he said! I am lost man?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't see the link. I am lost here.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I don't see the link. I am lost here.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYonwOMK28U


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> So my post with very important factual info was removed instead of edited and his ridiculous statement comparing tuning of the tdi-pd era to a cr is still up....nice


Missed it, thanks. Still in the editing stages to be re released.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Package now rescheduled for delivery on Monday. What a crock, they must have sent it to the wrong place.

It's been an hour away from my house according to their website since 2:00PM Tuesday. Originally scheduled for delivery Wednesday.

Screw UPS


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Package now rescheduled for delivery on Monday. What a crock, they must have sent it to the wrong place.
> 
> It's been an hour away from my house according to their website since 2:00PM Tuesday. Originally scheduled for delivery Wednesday.
> 
> Screw UPS


I've never had that happen to me except the time I forgot to update my eBay mailing address. Luckily it was just a matter of me calling the mail room of my old dorm and letting them know not to send it back. Most my issues were Fed Ex being "on the truck for delivery" since 8 AM Friday but not making it here till Monday.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I've never had that happen to me except the time I forgot to update my eBay mailing address. Luckily it was just a matter of me calling the mail room of my old dorm and letting them know not to send it back. Most my issues were Fed Ex being "on the truck for delivery" since 8 AM Friday but not making it here till Monday.


I called them originally Wednesday and asked why it did not arrive as UPS delivered a different package to me that day as well. I live in a small town, there wouldn't be two UPS trucks coming up here.

The guy on the phone told me it had not reached its destination hub but it would be delivered today. I checked the status online and now it lists Monday, well that's weird.

I just got off the phone with them again and talked to a brain dead monkey. I could feel my brain dying while trying to talk to this person. Absolutely useless, couldn't explain why it was an hour away from my house but would now take an additional six days to deliver. Informed me there was no delay. 

I asked if I could just pick it up, but was informed I can't pick it up till it reaches its destination hub which is also an hour away from my house.

If I have a choice from now on, I will pay extra to avoid UPS.

This is just plain unacceptable. Not like it's a life or death package, but I finally treat myself to something nice and this is what happens.

Is this week over yet, it has just been a **** show so far in general!

/END RANT


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully you have no issues once you get the package.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Hopefully you have no issues once you get the package.


I called again just now, apparently my package is in Georgia.

With how well they are doing so far, the box will probably show up shredded.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Missed it, thanks. Still in the editing stages to be re released.


I thought everyone was supposed to kiss and make up; especially since the entire thing had nothing to do with his "important factual" information. Rather it had everything to do with products working without error. If one of our CTDs throws a CEL then "why can't GM build a decent product"? But if a tuner builds a product that throws CELs like popcorn and causes constant regens, well I am an idiot for pointing out that maybe the product is not ready for prime time.

It had nothing to do with a VW PDI versus a modern emissions system based diesel. It's about building a product that works.

I'm done talking about it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The problems with tuned engines is not the only reason I don't want one, I am satisfied with the performance of my standard unit and I don't want to stress out my transmission by adding more torque than the unit is rated at. I have the 6T45 in mine and it is working great and I want it to stay that way.


----------



## Tre-Cool (May 4, 2014)

Aussie said:


> The problems with tuned engines is not the only reason I don't want one, I am satisfied with the performance of my standard unit and I don't want to stress out my transmission by adding more torque than the unit is rated at. I have the 6T45 in mine and it is working great and I want it to stay that way.


If you change your mind, just keep in mind the US Cruze runs a different ECU than the OZ models as we dont have the dpf fitted.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tre-Cool said:


> If you change your mind, just keep in mind the US Cruze runs a different ECU than the OZ models as we dont have the dpf fitted.


I am guessing you meant DEF, thanks for that info. My last modded car was an LH Torana with a 350cfm 2 barrel carby and extractors with wheels and suspension mods.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> I thought everyone was supposed to kiss and make up; especially since the entire thing had nothing to do with his "important factual" information. Rather it had everything to do with products working without error. If one of our CTDs throws a CEL then "why can't GM build a decent product"? But if a tuner builds a product that throws CELs like popcorn and causes constant regens, well I am an idiot for pointing out that maybe the product is not ready for prime time.
> 
> It had nothing to do with a VW PDI versus a modern emissions system based diesel. It's about building a product that works.
> 
> I'm done talking about it.


A 2nd pm was sent, please read it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MilTownSHO said:


> If I have a choice from now on, I will pay extra to avoid UPS.


This doesn't sound like a UPS issue, more like your package wasn't shipped when you first got an email from the seller. UPS is 1000% more reliable than fedex in my area. 80% of the time when I use fedex they deliver my packages to the neighbors house, even with clearly marked house numbers. 

However using UPS cheapest shipping method will result in 5-7 days to deliver if from across the country.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> This doesn't sound like a UPS issue, more like your package wasn't shipped when you first got an email from the seller.


The package being at a UPS facility an hour from my house then sent to Georgia for no reason doesn't sound like a UPS issue? :idisagree:


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

:huh:


----------



## kvs84 (Aug 1, 2014)

Shipping issues when you're waiting for performance parts is the worst! Hope it arrives soon!

It sounds like most people that have programmers have gone with fleece. Any issues with soot build up on the race tune? 

Anyone using Duramax Tuner? From reading it sounds like their tunes have more testing and refinement but you can't always trust what you read on the Internet! Always prefer to hear real experiences from users.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

kvs84 said:


> Shipping issues when you're waiting for performance parts is the worst! Hope it arrives soon!
> 
> It sounds like most people that have programmers have gone with fleece. Any issues with soot build up on the race tune?
> 
> Anyone using Duramax Tuner? From reading it sounds like their tunes have more testing and refinement but you can't always trust what you read on the Internet! Always prefer to hear real experiences from users.


I've been looking at Duramax Turner as well. I like the numbers and I like how they sum up each tune and what you can expect. I'd love to get a comparison on this and Fleece.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Did it arrive today??? I am so excited for you!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Did it arrive today??? I am so excited for you!


LOL! Yes it did. Put the +30 tune on to start.

I took it around town and a floored it a few times from various speeds.

Didn't notice any real drastic difference. Felt like some more pull, but hard to tell from a butt dyno.

I'm assuming I'll notice it more in my daily commute.

Will update in a few days after I have driven it a couple hundred miles.

Next time I fill up I intend to try out the +40.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Please let me know about the 40hp tune, that's what I want to run.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Forgot to add, have you removed the snorkel etc from the car? or turned off traction control yet?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pulling the battery cable also helped me on the gas Cruze side of the house.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Pulling the battery cable also helped me on the gas Cruze side of the house.


I forgot all about that too, nice catch merc6


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Whoa gentlemen

I literally put a whole maybe 3 miles on my car today. My commute is 44 miles each way on normal workday so I'll have plenty of time to test it out.

I don't see any point of pulling the battery cable as you are already resetting and reprogramming the ECU.

Not going to remove the snorkel, your not gonna gain anything from it besides maybe some more noise.

I have no interest in doing smoky burnouts with the traction control off, just wanted the tune to make the car a bit more lively which it seems to do.

I will update tomorrow evening after my drive to work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When I tuned, it didn't feel like it did much until I pulled the battery a week later to dip my steering wheel and air bag bowtie. It's almost like being flashed didn't force a reset. If you are refering to the snorkel behind the bumper, I wouldn't yank it just because the bumper is a fun situation to get into w/o other reason to do it. I yanked the snorkel when I replaced my single note eco horn. When I initially bypassed the resonator I had the airbox vibrating after a year and went back stock in the fender.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I never ran the 30 tune. Hope that works out!

I ran the 50 tune once, it's not a DD tune for sure...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I had no intention of running the 30 tune, but I figured I would see the mileage difference (if any) between the 30 and 40 tune. My car is daily driven 90 miles a day afterall.

After putting over 100 miles on the tune, I like it for the most part.

Definitely feels more responsive if you hit the gas at the right time. 

Not quite sure it's worth $700 but I like it. Either way, it was money I won at the casino anyhow. :grin:


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know what you mean. I was spoiled by Trifecta too! $300 for a tune with 50% more boost? Sign me up!!!

But, we are talking completely different economies of scale here. What's worth $300 to the gassers is costing us $700. I am ok with this. At least somebody did something! Trifecta has told me that they will never consider tuning the Diesel...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Did you notice any changes in the transmission response? Reduction of lag from stops? Etc? I'm not looking for a race car, but I'd like for it to at least solve some of my minor concerns. The added power is just a bonus in my book.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> What's worth $300 to the gassers is costing us $700. I am ok with this.


I'm okay with it as long as they continue to support the product and hopefully modify and improve the tune. 

Maybe a few more pounds of boost?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Did you notice any changes in the transmission response? Reduction of lag from stops? Etc? I'm not looking for a race car, but I'd like for it to at least solve some of my minor concerns. The added power is just a bonus in my book.


The tune doesn't change the transmission shifts, just the torque management.

It does feel like there is less lag though, yes. I don't know if it's just cause there is more power once it hits or the lag is actually reduced. Either way I don't notice it as much.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Considering most of the improvement comes around 2k rpm, lag feels non-existent. 

The TCU is not altered with this tune. I've read that the TCU is not even connected to the main computer, making it impossible to alter via the OBD2 port.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

Any tunes geared towards improving economy? I have other toys for speed.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

UPDATE:

Loaded the +40 tune and have put about 450 miles on it.

I like it, had to pass two cars and the difference in passing power is fantastic!

As long as the tune doesn't end up blowing up the car prematurely, its worth every penny.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Load that 50 and tell us how you feel about that one


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

now we need to find out if that duramax one is any good.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

money_man said:


> Load that 50 and tell us how you feel about that one
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I feel the 50 is overkill for daily driving. It is not smooth at all. May be a function of the tuner, and not necessarily a result of adding 50hp to the car.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ger8mm said:


> now we need to find out if that duramax one is any good.


We are waiting on you to install it


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just wanted to add something-
The Sonic RS offers a GM tune to increase the HP by 10. Same engine as the 1.4T in the Cruze so maybe you can get this tune from your Chevy dealer?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Just wanted to add something-
> The Sonic RS offers a GM tune to increase the HP by 10. Same engine as the 1.4T in the Cruze so maybe you can get this tune from your Chevy dealer?


That'd really be something...

...If the Sonic came with a diesel!!!


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> That'd really be something...
> 
> ...If the Sonic came with a diesel!!!


+1 New commuter car for me!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

oops, thought you guys were talking about the 1.4T
"Never Mind",
Emily Latella


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

steve333 said:


> Just wanted to add something-
> The Sonic RS offers a GM tune to increase the HP by 10. Same engine as the 1.4T in the Cruze so maybe you can get this tune from your Chevy dealer?


Not the same engine, you are in the DIESEL forum


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I feel the 50 is overkill for daily driving. It is not smooth at all. May be a function of the tuner, and not necessarily a result of adding 50hp to the car.


Honestly even the 40hp is little rough, the 30hp is much smoother and honestly is probably the best daily.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

q2bruiser said:


> No offence, but this is not a tune. It is an attempt at a tune. I had a Malone TDI Stage 1.5 tune (PD TDI | Malone Tuning Ltd) in my Jetta and never had a CEL. It worked exactly as advertised. If a tune is throwing CELs, it's not a tune.


Actually it is a tune. Fleece dynoed a Chevy Cruze diesel in their shop and created a tune. Being created in a warmer climate however could affect the tune. Causing some in cooler climates to throwing a to rich code. Their tunes are, I will say a little generic... to be safe.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

*Do your research!*

They used the efi program to create the tune. This is why they sell the program on their site, if your savvy enough to take it to a dyno yourself. Much like the Cobb access port. Cobb in Houston I believe will email you a tune for just about anything.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What is the going rate for a Cobb AP? 5 years ago I sold mine used for like $400.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Think their roughly 550ish.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Right around 600 Merc, that's what I paid for mine when I had my STi


----------

